# html code for preventing search engines to index



## macinsm (Aug 16, 2005)

I need to put some pagea temporarily at my web site and want to prevent search engers and crawlers from indexing the content.  Can someone give me the html code for that?

Many thanks ::angel::


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.robotstxt.org/wc/exclusion.html

From http://search1.spisanie.com/crawler/


----------



## macinsm (Aug 16, 2005)

I got it!  That's great.  Thanks so much.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 16, 2005)

macinsm said:
			
		

> Thanks so much.


That quote makes me think of The Blair Thumb every time I read/hear it.  If you've seen The Blair Witch, see The Blair Thumb -- you'll be writing ROFLMAO over and over.

Glad to hear that worked!


----------



## macinsm (Aug 16, 2005)

Saw the Blair Witch Project but not the Blair Thumb.  I see that's a 28 minute short.  I'll tee it up on Tivo.  Thanks so much.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 16, 2005)

If you don't like it the first time, watch it a second... it grows on you like a fungus...


----------



## mindbend (Aug 17, 2005)

Your request to exclude web text from search engines reminded me of a few months ago when I foolishly posted to this very forum some things relating to specific clients of mine. I don't know what I was thinking. The client did a Google on themselves and found my posts filled with unkind words. They called me on it and I looked like an idiot. Huge mistake on my part. Fortunately, the macosx.com people removed my posts immediately per my request, but the damage was done. 

I wish my posts had been "excluded" from search engines!


----------



## macinsm (Aug 17, 2005)

That sounds like a rather uncomfortable situation for you.  It's amazing how many things we can learn from such a situation.  Apparently you learned a lot.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 26, 2005)

Never EVER bitch in writing.


----------



## mdnky (Aug 26, 2005)

Also remember that Google likes to cache pages too...so even if removed that particular version may still be accessible for a while.


----------

